# Sycamore farm table



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello all. I'm new to the site. Wanted to share some milling I am doing to build a farm table. Started with a couple of 8' sycamore logs from my fathers farm. Took to a friends to have cut on his mill. Will post some pictures next.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to wood talk. Hurry back.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes...Hurry back with some pics. I like Sycamore. Especially if it's spalted or quartersawn...or both.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are the two logs I started with. They had been down for about 6 months and the tree was dead.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

These logs were really heavy - needed front end loader to move around.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

more pics plz lol. what kinda p/u truck? thats a lot of weight


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Old diesel farm truck 3/4 ton yes it was really weighed down. I had to drive about 15 miles to the mill 😄


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome! I already like you... Lol - sycamore AND an LSU bumper sticker! :smile:

Where do you reside?


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Once that sycamore seasons, it won't weight much.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here we are cutting it up in mostly 7/4 slabs.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Loading up the truck. PS - Im a Razorback fan - not LSU. That bumber sticker of LSU was a joke played by a friend of my brothers. :no:


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Got the wood back to Texas in these pictures. Stacked and ready to put in the kiln. I bought Daren's kiln plans and built the kiln. Will post those pictures next.:yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Tfoster100 said:


> PS - Im a Razorback fan - not LSU. That bumber sticker of LSU was a joke played by a friend of my brothers. :no:


ahhh, BOOO!!! :laughing:

I take back what I said then, lol looks like it's going well so far!


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

*More Pics - Starting to Build*

Moving the wood to my friend JP's to start the build process. And starting to run it all through the planer.

Started with 7/4 cut on the sawmill. Dried and planed it is down to about 1 3/8" for the top of the table.

Hoping to get some work done before the summer heat kicks in. :icon_smile:


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

A few more pictures. Planing and then the layout of the boards. Starting to come together.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

*More Pics*

Will have 3/4" birch plywood as backing and will glue the 8 boards to the backing to try to control any movement. Table will be 46" wide by about 8' long.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Are you sure they're dry??? That's awful quick drying..... less than 10 days???
I wouldn't glue to the plywood....it will move and most likely warp. A top like that has to float. I'm speaking from LACK of experience of a table build 20 yrs ago and glued a old maple (beautiful) T&G top together (gym floor)...THAN glued and anchored to table stand ......glue was strong and as tabletop reshrunk in low RH the table bowed up. 

There's builders on this site that would be glad to offer you guidance on the build...their experience would dwarf mine....MY biggest concern at this point is the proper MC of the wood....if not dry enough, it'll destroy all your hard labors.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

I had them in the kiln for two weeks. The moisture meter says 8% now.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Plywood backer is not advised. That top needs to be able to move. :smile:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

no plywood backer unless u want a mess. itll move one way or another.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Table Legs*

:smile: We are working on the table legs now. JP glued 3 pieces together to make an almost 4" leg blank. I am going to try to turn them on my lathe. Working on the design now - will probably keep it pretty simple - just round them out and add a few beads on the top and bottom.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice keep the pictures comming.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Table Legs*

Here are a few more pictures of the table legs. I cut them to 30" long - 1" longer than most standard table legs I have seen.

Then I am taking off the corners on the table saw.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Table Legs -Before and After*

Here they are before and after taking the edges off. Now on to the lathe.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

*On the Lathe*

Now I am starting to turn them on the lathe. Going to do a pretty simple design.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Same question as Tenn
Have you done a moisture check?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice work. hope theyre dry


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just checked moisture I am getting 6 - 9 % with my meter. You may be looking at picture where we put tongue oil on to bring out the grain a bit. Pretty sure that is about as dry as I am going to get it. Used Daren's kiln plans to build a kiln and ran it for two weeks.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

cool


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

We love these kind of builds. Please keep the descriptions and pics coming. Thanks.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is my latest update from the lathe. Looks good, now just have to see if I can duplicate it 3 more times.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just finished second leg. Came out pretty close to the first one. The closer one has first coat of finish. I'm using Watco wipe on finish. 

It's going to hit 100 degrees here in Dallas so I'm probably going to slow down the work on the table until this fall.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice turning


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Is there a reason why one leg is longer?
Agree, the turning is nice.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Our floor has a steep incline on it so I am making two legs longer than the others. 

Just kidding. That's just an optical illusion the way I took the picture. The back leg is behind and lower than front leg which is on the lathe. I did that so I could copy the original while I was turning it. 

:smile:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, that's quite a photo illusion. 
My floor is off, however.

thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tfoster100 said:


> Just checked moisture I am getting 6 - 9 % with my meter. You may be looking at picture where we put tongue oil on to bring out the grain a bit. Pretty sure that is about as dry as I am going to get it. Used Daren's kiln plans to build a kiln and ran it for two weeks.



Your progress looks very good so far. As for the moisture content, you may get a low reading, but the wood will forever acclimate to its environment. It's more than likely that no matter where its placed that it will increase in MC.









 







.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are a few more pics. JP has been busy. He put 3 pegs in the breadboard ends with some room for a little movement. I am working on leg #3. Wow it's hot in Texas.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, how did the table turn out?


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty good. We are about to put poly coat on the top and start the sides. Had to take a break for a while but about to get back at it.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Great! Don't forget to let us look when its done! Gene


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

The whole family got involved today. It looks like a real table now. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

We put the first coat on the top. Then drilled holes and cut holes in legs for the tenon to fit into. Then using 1x5 rails started to build the frame the table will rest on. Here is a picture of the frame before putting the top on.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

And here it is with the table top on. We still have some work to do - but it's great to see it come together. 😃


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Awesome work there. It looks very country. It's nice you can do something with the family, and the wife did a nice job on the finish. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks Great! That one will be around for a few years! Thanks for the pictures. Gene


----------



## fish-n-fins (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the same aspirations with tree felled by Ophelia- ready for surfacing- how is that orange planer working out? 
thanks FNF


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Orange Planer*

Good luck on your project. The planer worked great it is amazing how good rough cut wood looks after a run or two thru the planer.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

We are adding two side drawers. JP is working his magic on the drawers. They will be flush with the side boards. The pictures are of the sideboards, the dovetail jig, and how the joints will look. I always wondered how the dovetail jig worked.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Our resident expert putting on the last coat of wax. We will glue up legs and sideboards tomorrow.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

The table is turning out awesome . What finish did you put on top?


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Watco wipe on poly from woodcraft. Thanks


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well we are finally done. Over 8 months from log on the ground to table in our dining room. What a project. Special thanks to Jonathan Who did a majority of the work. This will be a family heirloom I hope my kids will enjoy and pass on. I learned a lot and got to buy a few new tools in the process. I'm already looking forward to the next project. Thanks for all the comments and views. This is a great website.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to a beautiful table. It was a long journey, but it looks like it paid off. Thanks for taking us for the ride. 
Just in time for thanksgiving. Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Excellent job and glad to see many members of the family were involved! Gene


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful table. Glad you shared with us! Thank.


----------

